

Re: Have you ever seen a room full of second graders try to log into something? - Navarr

Maybe I&#x27;m just attacking the weakest point of your argument, but I feel like this has to be pointed out.<p>&gt; Step 1 is Facebook Connect for education: one identity to tie together all of a student’s learning applications into a cohesive experience.<p>2nd graders can&#x27;t use Facebook.  Facebook&#x27;s TOS requires you be at least 13, due to COPPA and the personal nature of Facebook data.  The rest of your advertisement for jobs doesn&#x27;t really make sense, since I don&#x27;t know what problem you&#x27;re solving - since the issue brought up was logging in - maybe you&#x27;re just doing an education identity platform?<p>No idea.  Just wanted to point out that your example was flawed.
======
jack-r-abbit
For context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7716837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7716837)

Also, how come some of these posts have no author and no way to flag or
comment? (not that I want to flag or comment them... it is just odd to me.)

~~~
anigbrowl
They're YC companies, who get to make special posts like that when hiring on
HN.

~~~
aroberge
One of the things I like the most about HackerNews, and I suspect many (most?)
others do too, are the comments. I clicked on the original link curious about
why there was not any comments or up arrows ... but will know in the future
that it is a waste of time. Why don't they simply add a label like [Jobs
available] to clearly identify the purpose of such links?

~~~
anigbrowl
You can tell by the absence of links to Discuss and Flag the post. I also find
these posts a bit odd but HN is YC's sandbox after all, so I can't really
complain about them building their own sand castles.

------
brandonb927
I have to agree with you there, I don't believe "Facebook Connect for
Education" could take off in this case because of the Facebook ToS.

~~~
anigbrowl
I think they meant 'it' _like_ FB connect...,' or at least I hope so for the
sake of their competency. I agree that the whole post was particularly poorly
written.

~~~
Navarr
Ah you're right, on second review that is what it means. Dropping the entire
product name makes it parse like you're just combining the two.

And now I feel particularly stupid.

------
thejteam
I thought the weakest part of their argument is that second graders have no
problem logging into anything. My daughter is in second grade and her class
manages just fine. They all have their own login on the school computers and
no problems.

